# Favorite Rib Rub Recipe to get bright red coloring



## robin squires (Mar 15, 2019)

Looking for some rib rub recipes to get some bright red coloring on ribs. Thanks


----------



## kruizer (Mar 15, 2019)

Look for a rub with lots of paprika in it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2019)

^^^^^That^^^^^


----------



## jbellard (Mar 15, 2019)

Robin, just curious as to why you want it so red?  Paprika will do the trick but doesn’t really add too much flavor IMHO.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 15, 2019)

Cherry wood helps.


----------



## robin squires (Mar 15, 2019)

Just wanted to make what they call "Candy Apple Ribs" so I fig a bright rub might work but maybe not.  Any good rubs or bbq sauce recipes to share?


----------



## 73saint (Mar 15, 2019)

Try Malcom reeds rib rub. I absolutely love it and the color stops traffic.  I buy it in bulk.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 15, 2019)

Indian Tandoori recipes produce intense red to red-orange color. One of the recipes I have uses beet root extract: you boil some beets and then use the red water. You might be able to grind the beet and use that in the rub and get the same effect. It will most definitely give you a red color. Beets are very sweet, and who knows, you might end up with a really interesting taste, as well as color.


----------



## seenred (Mar 15, 2019)

jbellard said:


> Robin, just curious as to why you want it so red?  Paprika will do the trick but doesn’t really add too much flavor IMHO.



Second this...any good rub recipe can give more red color to your product by increasing the amount of paprika, but I'm not sure what's the point if it doesn't improve the flavor.



73saint said:


> Try Malcom reeds rib rub. I absolutely love it and the color stops traffic.  I buy it in bulk.



I like Malcom's rubs:  Killer Hogs The BBQ Rub, or Hot BBQ Rub for more spice.

Red


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 15, 2019)

You can use annatto to get a bright red color on your foods.  It is not very robustly flavored so you can use a lot if color is what you are looking for.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2019)

I keep forgetting about annatto....good call.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2019)

Paprika is ok but relatively tasteless. I worked with an Indian Chef. The Red Color and a warm flavor comes from Kashmir Chile Powder. It can be substituted for part or all the Paprika in a rub. Test for Heat to determine how much.
https://nomoremicrowaves.wordpress.com/2010/03/15/wtf-is-kashmiri-chili-powder/

You did not say what kind of Rub or Sauce you want to use so below is a few of my Families favorites but Cajun Rib Tickler and KC Bubba Q Juice is my Go To most of the time. The Blueberry one made with Strawberries, in season now is my middle Daughters favorite and part of her Birthday Dinner...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub* (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Cry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ

*Chipot-i-le Desert Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Chipotle Powder

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Cocoa Powder

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Makes about 1Cup.

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is Hot and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili. Start with 1/2C per gallon and adjust to taste...JJ


*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

*Honey Dijon Bubba Q Sauce.*

1C Dijon Mustard 

1C Honey

1/2C Yellow Mustard 

1/2C Ketchup

1/2C Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses 

1/2C Brown Sugar

1T Worcestershire

1T Paprika

1 tsp Granulated Garlic

1 tsp Granulated Onion

1 tsp Cayenne

1 tsp Black Pepper

1/2 tsp Oregano

1/2 tsp Thyme

1/2 tsp Kosher Salt

1/4 tsp Allspice

1/4 tsp Cumin

Mix, simmer 5 minutes and cool.

Makes about 4 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.

*Red Bubba Q Juice / Lexington NC Style*

2C Cider Vinegar

1C Ketchup

1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce

1/2C Brown Sugar

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.

Makes 3 Cups

Give this a shot...JJ

*St. Louis Bubba Q Juice*

1 1/2C Ketchup

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2C Water

1/4C Tomato Paste

1/4C Diced Roasted Red Pepper from a Jar (1-2 each)

1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce

1/2C Brown Sugar

2T Yellow Mustard

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 10 minutes to combine flavors. Adjust sweetness or heat to your taste. Let cool and Puree.

Makes about 3 Cups.

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

3C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar

1T Horseradish, prepared

1tsp Celery Seed, ground

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Onion Powder

1/2tsp Garlic Powder

1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper

Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.

Makes about 4 1/2 Cups Sauce. NOTE: This makes a great Dressing for Cole Slaw as well...J

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart Ripe Blueberries

2 Each Shallots, Peeled and Sliced

1 Large Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced

1 TBS Butter

1 CUP Balsamic Vinegar

1/2 CUP Water

1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar

1 TBS Molasses

1 TBS Dijon Mustard

6 oz Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup

6 Each Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.

Melt the butter in a large sauce pan. Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.

Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan. Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.

Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth. Return the sauce to the sauce pan. Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning

with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste. Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield: approximately 1 quart.


----------



## forktender (Apr 18, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> Indian Tandoori recipes produce intense red to red-orange color. One of the recipes I have uses beet root extract: you boil some beets and then use the red water. You might be able to grind the beet and use that in the rub and get the same effect. It will most definitely give you a red color. Beets are very sweet, and who knows, you might end up with a really interesting taste, as well as color.


I use sugar beet powder in my rib rub for the sweetness and color that it adds.


----------

